# What is your favorite SHTF/TEOTWAWKI movie?



## rjd25

I've been watching a lot of doomsday/dystopian movies lately and I think i've seen them all... What is your favorite? Maybe I missed one and you will give me a new one to watch...


----------



## SDF880

rjd25 said:


> I've been watching a lot of doomsday/dystopian movies lately and I think i've seen them all... What is your favorite? Maybe I missed one and you will give me a new one to watch...


Plenty of good ones but a sleeper favorite of mine is "By Dawns Early Light" Hokey in spots but dead on scary in others stars Powers Booth, Rebecca DeMornay, James Earl Jones, Rip Torn, and a few others that we know.


----------



## pheniox17

Well all doomsday moves seem b grade (outside a very select few) wwz was good...

But I believe this same topic/title was made a few months ago


----------



## Sasquatch

If you haven't seen The Mist you should watch it. It is more of a horror movie but it actually focuses more how people can turn on each other in crisis.

Here's a few others. Not necessarily the best movies but entertaining nonetheless.

The Road
Book of Eli
28 Days Later
Blindness
Goodbye World


----------



## Prepared One

Fail Safe is one of my favorites.


----------



## TG

"The Day After Tomorrow" , "The Mist" , "Deep Impact" and many more, love this genre


----------



## thepeartree

Fail Safe is one of the few good ones. There were some done in the 50's, but they mainly focused on a post WW3 scenario. Red Dawn (the original) is always on my list. There was one, a semi-documentary style thing called, I think, After Apocalypse. It aired on the History channel. It was a simplistic look at a family coping with a plague shtf event and how society's rules evolve. It had near nothing to do with preppers, BUT it did shine a light on how 'the other ones' might deal with it. I was amazed with how long the people in the scenario hung onto the illusion of "civilization" and the rules that come with it. I would classify it as a gentle fall rather than a crash. It made me feel a LOT better about being a prepper!

Certainly you have to put The Postman on the list. It's one of the most real worlds. Then I guess you need to add The Road in there.


----------



## Murphy

This looks interesting


----------



## rjd25

I've seen most of those. Goodbye World pissed me off a little. Those liberal boobs wouldn't have survived.


----------



## Arklatex

I second the postman. Great movie! 

Some others off the top of my head:

I am legend

Red dawn. Haven't seen the new one.

Mad max

Water world

Planet of the apes

Book of Eli

The Patriot: shtf in colonial America so I'm counting it.

I'll think of more later. It's early. .


----------



## OctopusPrime

Equilibrium is a great one about dystopian society...another one that people do not mention on survival forums is Reign of Fire...both have Christian Bale in them.


----------



## OctopusPrime

Here is a clip from Equilibrium...your welcome


----------



## mcangus

Murphy said:


> This looks interesting


One of the youtube comments,

this looks like a conspiracy theorist/preppers wet dream.

Not going to lie, I almost busted.

I vote for The Road. Not an entirely impossible scenario to really happen if you think about it. Wouldn't take long for society to get that bad if the food supply and environment are completely gone. If that doesn't get someone wanting to prep, I don't know what will.


----------



## sideKahr

One of the earliest survival movies ( 1962?) is 'Panic in Year Zero' with Ray Milland and Jean Hagen. You can watch it for free on youtube. It's a good one.


----------



## Mish

28 Days Later
I Am Legend (Will Smith!!)
Water World (Kevin Costner!!)
WWZ (Brad...yum!!)
Red Dawn (Chris Hemsworth...yummier!!)

Hmmmm, what were we making this list about again?! hehe

There are a couple other zombie movies that have some interesting SHTF scenarios. 
One of them everyone is held up in a mall.


----------



## TG

"The Road" was the most "realistic" of them all and completely freaked me out.


----------



## Kauboy

TG said:


> "The Road" was the most "realistic" of them all and completely freaked me out.


I'll never understand why a dog bark would make them leave a fully stocked bunker.
Things that make ya go "duh".

Goodbye World was a huge disappointment.

Ones nobody mentioned, Judge Dredd and the new Dredd. Both dystopian and hostile. Not too hard of a concept for a world immediately following a WROL society.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

One i saw recently and really enjoyed was "how i live now"


----------



## Hemi45

I'm going to look out for The Postman on my movie channels. I saw it in the theater but would enjoy seeing it now, through my 'open' eyes


----------



## midtnfamilyguy

Defiance is a good movie based on true circumstances and the remake of Red Dawn ain't bad either


----------



## 7515

The Road is probably the most realistic post Apocalypse movie I have seen.

Kauboy- the dog bark scene left me wondering too. I think it was perhaps the fear of being hunted by cannibals using dogs or found in the bunker and trapped that made them flee.


----------



## Ralph Rotten

sideKahr said:


> One of the earliest survival movies ( 1962?) is 'Panic in Year Zero' with Ray Milland and Jean Hagen. You can watch it for free on youtube. It's a good one.


Now there's a guy who knows his classics! Actually Panic in the Year Zero was pretty cool.

Also: Dawn of the Dead
Last Man on Earth (which is the inspiration for Omega man, which Legend was based on...so watch all 3, in order.)
Planet of the Apes (such a happy ending!)
Night of the living dead (I saw it opening week, in a drive-in.)
Night of the Comet (fun!)


----------

